# Embiid, Okafor, or Noel? Who stays and who goes?



## JonMatrix

I've read some stories in Philly media about Boston possibly trading #3 for Okafor, but little else. 

I think they should hold on to all three of them until Embiid can prove he can even make it to his first NBA game.


----------



## RollWithEm

I think Saric is going to be a real quality third big in this league. Noel is the perfect defensive compliment next to an offensive big in a starting frontcourt. Philly will likely just have to choose between Okafor and Embiid.


----------



## jericho

Is Embiid ever going to be able to play?


----------



## RollWithEm

jericho said:


> Is Embiid ever going to be able to play?


I think this is the year he plays and plays well. If not, he'll be a near Oden-level bust.


----------



## jericho

I would bet Embiid's trade value is pretty scanty until he shows he can stay on the floor and play. But with Simmons presumably on the way in, at least one of Okafor and Noel, if not both, has to go.

Noel for Mudiay??


----------



## HB

With Saric on board now, this team is loaded with forwards. How they intend on playing all of them, at least before one or two gets moved is going to be interesting. 

Brown keeps saying Simmons will play the point, though I am guessing Bayless might be starting at the position.


----------



## RollWithEm

I fear that Simmons and Saric might be the two that are most ready to play.

That being said, I cannot wait to see Embiid on an NBA court.


----------



## HB

Jerami Grant has progressed nicely as well, but even he is a SF. They are loaded at that position.

Henderson and Bayless were good additions. At least with the 2 spot they are covered. I'll be disappointed if this team isn't legitimately contending for the playoffs.

Simmons can definitely play, but its going to be interesting how his teammates adjust to him. Most times he is often thinking ahead of others, but with chemistry and time, that should sort itself out. He also seems disinterested in playing defense.


----------



## R-Star

If they can't find a decent deal for Okafor, I'd try to showcase Embiid until the deadline if he's healthy and then try to dump him on another team.

He could be the next great big man, but I wouldn't be rolling the dice on a guy who hasn't played an NBA game yet and is going into his third season.


----------



## hobojoe

Yeah, you're not going to sell low on Embiid now when he hasn't played a game in 2 seasons and no one's going to be give you anything of value for him. At this point I think they'd be best served to go into the season with what they have and sort it out later. Make these guys play for their jobs, earn their minutes and see who plays the best individually and which combinations mesh well.


----------



## seifer0406

I think Noel is the first to go. The Sixers need a point guard and looking at who's available I think Ricky Rubio makes sense for them. I don't think the asking price is too high so perhaps Noel + some minor assets will be enough to acquire Rubio.

I don't think guys like Embiid and Saric will be ready to start right away. If the Wolves get Rubio I think the starting lineup will be something like

Okafor
Simmons
Covington
Stauskas
Rubio

and the bench will be

Embiid
Saric
Jerami Grant
Gerald Henderson
Bayless


----------



## R-Star

I'm probably in the minority, but I'd keep Noel, especially over Okafor. That team needs at least a little defense, and he's one of the top young defensive bigs in the game.

Just a feeling, but I can see Okafor sulking once Simmons starts taking away half the shots he took last season as a black hole in the post.


----------



## hobojoe

R-Star said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I'd keep Noel, especially over Okafor. That team needs at least a little defense, and he's one of the top young defensive bigs in the game.
> 
> Just a feeling, but I can see Okafor sulking once Simmons starts taking away half the shots he took last season as a black hole in the post.


I think they already tried pretty hard to deal Okafor and were disappointed that other teams see the same characteristics in him that you and I do.


----------



## Basil Valentine

Can Okafor really be considered a black hole if he's shooting > .500? Isn't that just good offense?

I would not move Okafior until I'm absolutely positive he can never become an average defender. I think there is a 50/50 chance the 3 point line moves back in the next 3 years and if it does he instantly becomes a top 10 offensive player.


----------



## R-Star

Basil Valentine said:


> Can Okafor really be considered a black hole if he's shooting > .500? Isn't that just good offense?
> 
> I would not move Okafior until I'm absolutely positive he can never become an average defender. I think there is a 50/50 chance the 3 point line moves back in the next 3 years and if it does he instantly becomes a top 10 offensive player.


To me a black hole on offense is a guy who once he gets the ball, you might as well go back on defense because he's either shooting or turning the ball over trying to force something. That was Jahlil last year to a T.

I agree he's one of the most promising big men on the offensive end, and to be honest a big who plays old school, bang in the paint, back to the basket basketball is my favorite type of player. It's just too bad he's the James Harden of defense when it comes to big men, and he refuses to pass the ball.


----------



## RollWithEm

I really worry about Okafor's trade value falling even more once he's playing less than 20 minutes a game this season because Dario Saric is out-hustling him, spreading the floor, and passing the ball.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> I really worry about Okafor's trade value falling even more once he's playing less than 20 minutes a game this season because Dario Saric is out-hustling him, spreading the floor, and passing the ball.


Exactly. Having all these young bigs who's whole trade value is based on potential is great and all, but as soon as one gets relegated to the bench, on one of the leagues worst teams mind you, their trade value will plummet. 

You trade one of these guys now or you're basically telling your fanbase one of the 82 game seasons they were a laughing stock was a waste since they traded that lotto player for pennies on the dollar just a few years later.


----------



## hobojoe

The Mudiay/Noel trade idea mentioned earlier is interesting. Probably depends on whether Denver sees Murray as their future PG.


----------



## Bogg

hobojoe said:


> The Mudiay/Noel trade idea mentioned earlier is interesting. Probably depends on whether Denver sees Murray as their future PG.


I don't really see Denver as a fit - they've got Jokic and Nurkic in the middle already and Noel had a little bit more in the way of problems on defense as a full-time four than was expected. Maybe not so much "problems" as it minimized his strengths. I honestly think the Sixers are going to make a move in the next couple of months to trade Okafor or Noel for _way_ less than people think. Like, "pile of middling prospects and late firsts" less. If not in August then when one of them is playing 10 mpg and demands a trade.


----------



## Basil Valentine

Okafor isn't going to be playing < 20 min a game for he sake of Embiid. I know it's been a while since he's played, but Embiid is also a classic back to the basket post but just much worse at it.


----------



## Bogg

Basil Valentine said:


> Okafor isn't going to be playing < 20 min a game for he sake of Embiid. I know it's been a while since he's played, but Embiid is also a classic back to the basket post but just much worse at it.


Somebody's going to be playing less than 20 a night, because they have three centers and three power forwards (I'm including Grant) who all need court time. If it isn't Okafor, it'll be Noel or Embiid, and that guy's minutes (if any) will be eating into the minutes of the other two. If they try to carry all three through the entire season you're almost guaranteed to see some DNP-CDs along the way.

However, if healthy and as-advertised, Embiid is also a much better defender than Okafor, which is going to be necessary to protect Simmons, and possibly Saric. The team can probably get away with a 20/20/10ish minutes split among the three (assuming very limited minutes where they play two centers), but there's no scenario where everyone's happy.


----------

